# bud wing mantis question??????



## nickyp0 (Sep 4, 2007)

o.k. i have bought some bud wings from ****** sometime last year I have had them for about a year and a half and they are still sub adults. i thought that mantids live for a year some more i know but bud wings??? maybe theres something i am missing? i feed them everyday. and they have molted 6 times sence i have had them and they were L1 when i got them.


----------



## Asa (Sep 4, 2007)

You may be confused, considering that they are full 'budwings'. An adult budwing still has 'budwings'. Perhaps you miscounted the moults?


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 4, 2007)

U got a pic???


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> U got a pic???


Pic would be real helpful! if you have a female, then she WILL have literally budwings. the males surpass the abdomen and the males are dainty compared to the males


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know about those wing buds as an adult. The female that I kept grew wings after her last molt. The wings are smaller, but they don't look like wing buds.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, even living a year and a half seems amazing to me. They might be adults already. Post a pic.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 5, 2007)

as soon as i can get a new camra i will post a pic my old one died.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 6, 2007)

o.k. i can't seem to find a cam so i found something els i found an old post here it is http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...hlight=bud+wing the post that jenn made with the second pic is what my bud looks like now.


----------

